# Suture Coding



## cbaney (Apr 28, 2011)

We either use stitches or dermabond to close wounds, never both. 

My question is can we bill separately if we are just using dermabond or something similar to dermabond? 

If so, is there code other than G0168 for non Medicare patients? Are 12001, and G0168 allowed to be billed separate? 

Also one of our providers says that there is a "suture kit" that we should be coding for and it is for the stitching supplies (needle, stitches, ect). I thought this all was included in the suture code example 12001. ?????

Thank-you


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 2, 2011)

*Dermabond*

Use of dermabond to repair a laceration is considered SIMPLE REPAIR per CPT guidelines.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## eadun2000 (May 2, 2011)

cbaney said:


> We either use stitches or dermabond to close wounds, never both.
> 
> My question is can we bill separately if we are just using dermabond or something similar to dermabond?
> 
> ...



Yes you can bill a simple closure if dermabond is used.  G0168 is for MEDICARE not non medicare.  You cannot bill 12001 and G0168 for the same closure.  However, if you sutured the leg (simple less than 2.5 cm) then you wouold code 12001.  If at the same visit and the patient is medicare they use dermabond say on the forehead you use G0148.  You could use 59 on the 12001 in this instance.


----------

